# Top Gun sequel: Maverick



## T & P (Jun 8, 2018)

Not sure if anything good will come out of this... but both Cruise and Val Kilmer are confirmed

Val Kilmer is returning as Iceman for Top Gun 2

I hope the script writers start working on quotable lines right away, because it’s not the dogfight scenes i’ll be going to see.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2018)

I can already predict this I reckon. 

A cyber attack renders all but the older F-15s (or whatever they were) useless and Maverick and Iceman return to fuck up some russkies.

There's no Kelly McGillis because she's too old for Hollywood to cast as a leading lady, so Tom Cruise has a hot young love interest 20 years his junior. 

Goose returns as a force ghost.

Its awful, but Danger Zone plays and I'll forgive them the rest.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2018)

Forgot the homoerotic Fortnite match, that too.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 8, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Goose returns as a force ghost.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Tom Cruise has a hot young love interest 20 years his junior.



But that's so unrealistic!


----------



## mauvais (Jun 8, 2018)

I reckon Goose washes up on a beach somewhere a la Harold Bishop.

*waves break on a beach of raw emotion*
Goose: I lived the way of the Air Force..  
*crash*
*pan to scuttling crab*
Goose: ...but I'm an army man now
Maverick: Goose! The Army write checks that the Government Accountability Office won't cash
Goose: It's where I found... salvation.
Maverick: *blank look*
Goose: I mean I'm in the Salvation Army.
Maverick: You ejected out of a plane in 1986, but the real ejection was out of my heart, forever
Goose: *erotic tuba solo*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 8, 2018)

Doesn't Tom Cruise have enough money yet?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2018)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Doesn't Tom Cruise have enough money yet?


Mere money can't fill his hyper-inflationary ego.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2018)

Apparently Danger Zone is getting the re-recording treatment too.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2018)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Doesn't Tom Cruise have enough money yet?



God has expensive tastes.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 8, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I reckon Goose washes up on a beach somewhere *a la Harold Bishop*.
> 
> *waves break on a beach of raw emotion*
> Goose: I lived the way of the Air Force..
> ...



God yes!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking forward to two hours of Admiral Maverick getting deep into a whole heap of epic Powerpoint presentations at Pentagon budget meetings!


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> God has expensive tastes.



Well, the church of scientology certainly does.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 9, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Looking forward to two hours of Admiral Maverick getting deep into a whole heap of epic Powerpoint presentations at Pentagon budget meetings!



"I feel the need, the need for greater oversight on defence spending"


----------



## treefrog (Jun 9, 2018)

"Your ego's writing cheques our current administration can't cash!"


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 9, 2018)

I am totally up for seeing this movie, as long as it incorporates the fact that Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer are about 15 years older than the oldest possible age you could expect to see anybody piloting a fighter jet - and that the junior pilots they are dealing will probably be demoralised by decades of endless wars with very few clear targets and a high risk of civilian casualties. 

Any chance of getting Ken Loach to direct?


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I am totally up for seeing this movie, as long as it incorporates the fact that Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer are about 15 years older than the oldest possible age you could expect to see anybody piloting a fighter jet - and that the junior pilots they are dealing will probably be demoralised by decades of endless wars with very few clear targets and a high risk of civilian casualties.
> 
> Any chance of getting Ken Loach to direct?



Could happily be in the Confederate Air Force


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 9, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I am totally up for seeing this movie, as long as it incorporates the fact that Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer are about 15 years older than the oldest possible age you could expect to see anybody piloting a fighter jet



Not in the US forces. USAF and USN 3 Stars still fly fast jets in their mid 50s. The film is going to be absolutely fucking awful, that's a given, but not because Maverick is too old.

The RAAF have a serving commissioned officer who is a Hawk QFI and 65 years old!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2018)

might be good if tongue is in cheek, but I don't think I've ever seen cruise take the piss out of himself/that era/etc before.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Any chance of getting Ken Loach to direct?



Top Guns and Roses


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2018)

What's the point. It was alright, at the time but has dated badly.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> might be good if tongue is in cheek, but I don't think I've ever seen cruise take the piss out of himself/that era/etc before.



Tropic Thunder, to be fair to him.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 9, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Tropic Thunder, to be fair to him.



Edge of Tomorrow too, to an extent


----------



## moomoo (Jun 9, 2018)

Hell, yes!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2018)

So epically shit it's bound to be a cult classic.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 11, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> might be good if tongue is in cheek, but I don't think I've ever seen cruise take the piss out of himself/that era/etc before.



I think there's an element of taking the piss out of himself in 'Edge Of Tomorrow'.


----------



## Sue (Jun 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> But that's so unrealistic!


It is. I'd reckon more like 25 to 30 years younger...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd like it to be really subversive. Maverick feels hard done by and disillusioned over the years and has gravitated towards alt right militia types and decides to fly a suicide mission smack bang into his old base. Val Kilmer reluctantly has to take him out with some snappy dialogue. RATM reform to cover _Dangerzone_, of course.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Apparently Danger Zone is getting the re-recording treatment too.


That's probably to avoid paying the original owner copyright/publishing rights.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 19, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.



No. It looks indescribably shit.

I'm in.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 19, 2019)

The aerial cinematography looks good from that trailer. I'm in just for that.
May actually go to a cinema and pay.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah the fighter jet shots look incredible, might watch it just for that.


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks exactly what I expected (and hoped) it would. I'm definitely in


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm far more excited by this than I should be


----------



## mauvais (Jul 19, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I reckon Goose washes up on a beach somewhere a la Harold Bishop.
> 
> *waves break on a beach of raw emotion*
> Goose: I lived the way of the Air Force..
> ...


I forgot all about this Great Post.

I've got an ending now too.

They kiss, it's very modern, and they get in their jet, and they go so fast with such brooding intensity that they end up back at the Revolutionary War of 1775, join forces with the beleaguered US Navy aviators, and ultimately fire an AGM-65 Maverick (no relation) at King Henry VIII, killing him instantly and freeing all America from his diabolical reign.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2019)

Will watch it
Not paying for cinema 
It will be shit but I will enjoy it


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> might be good if tongue is in cheek, but I don't think I've ever seen cruise take the piss out of himself/that era/etc before.


Cruise often takes the piss out of himself - Magnolia, Mission Impossible... tbh you rarely see him in something that isn't a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## greenfield (Jul 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> Cruise often takes the piss out of himself - Magnolia, Mission Impossible... tbh you rarely see him in something that isn't a bit tongue in cheek.



I disagree. I think Cruise takes himself very seriously indeed. That's why he's so ridiculous


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2019)

greenfield said:


> I disagree. I think Cruise takes himself very seriously indeed. That's why he's so ridiculous


The films I quoted suggest otherwise. Which ones do you think show he takes himself very seriously?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.



Hey, do you remember the volleyball scene? How about the karaoke scene? That scene with the bike? And all the planes? It's nice to remember stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 19, 2019)

Is Jon Hamm playing Tom Cruise's son?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 19, 2019)

Tomcat in the closing shot. 
Jesus I thought they binned them cause they kept blowing up.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 19, 2019)

I never knew until today that original Top Gun's Goose was Dr. Mark Greene from ER.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 20, 2019)

Well.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 20, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Tomcat in the closing shot.
> Jesus I thought they binned them cause they kept blowing up.



It was more the 50:1 maintenance to flight hours ratio.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.




"Gotta go fast!"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2019)

it looks great.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 20, 2019)

Back when Time Out (and then City Limits) were quite 'right on' we used to scour the film criticisms for one that said something like 'trite, crude and exploiting the lowest common denominator of things that go bang and go fast, with no attempt to present rounded characters or social issues, 0 stars' and go and see that, rather than a 4 hour documentary about Newfoundland fishing communities at the ICA, 'Moving. 5 stars'


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 20, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> It was more the 50:1 maintenance to flight hours ratio.



I wonder what the ratio for the Iranian ones is?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 20, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I forgot all about this Great Post.
> 
> I've got an ending now too.
> 
> They kiss, it's very modern, and they get in their jet, and they go so fast with such brooding intensity that they end up back at the Revolutionary War of 1775, join forces with the beleaguered US Navy aviators, and ultimately fire an AGM-65 Maverick (no relation) at King Henry VIII, killing him instantly and freeing all America from his diabolical reign.



You've seen _The Final Countdown..._


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Back when Time Out (and then City Limits) were quite 'right on' we used to scour the film criticisms for one that said something like 'trite, crude and exploiting the lowest common denominator of things that go bang and go fast, with no attempt to present rounded characters or social issues, 0 stars' and go and see that, rather than a 4 hour documentary about Newfoundland fishing communities at the ICA, 'Moving. 5 stars'



Sounds more like Empire magazine tbh.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 20, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sounds more like Empire magazine tbh.



Long before Empire magazine. But similar.


----------



## Ming (Jul 20, 2019)

I was drunk and in the back of a taxi once and apparently said to the driver ‘I feel the need the need for speed’. But it probably was closer to ‘iiinneeeeedttheeespppeeelll’.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 21, 2019)

Maverick goes plane happy.
Callsign Charlie shoots him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2019)

greenfield said:


> I disagree. I think Cruise takes himself very seriously indeed. That's why he's so ridiculous









Seriously, though. Where's Kelly McGillis?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 21, 2019)

Ms McGillis is 62 and looks very nice


----------



## Gromit (Jul 21, 2019)

Why does she have three, no wait four, four arms now?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 21, 2019)

I feel the need....the need for speed related homoeroticism and violent patriotic messaging


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.



Saudi not buying enough guns?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I'd like it to be really subversive. Maverick feels hard done by and disillusioned over the years and has gravitated towards alt right militia types and decides to fly a suicide mission smack bang into his old base. Val Kilmer reluctantly has to take him out with some snappy dialogue. RATM reform to cover _Dangerzone_, of course.


...while quoting pewdiepie


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2019)

Enjoyed the flying sequences in the first and probably will in this, the story will not be a major issue.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 22, 2019)

It will be interesting to see scenes with Val Kilmer.  He's seemed to be in ill health for a while now.  I have to doubt if he's got that eternally youthful bounce that Cruise manages to maintain somehow--probably the liberal application of the blood of sacrificed virgins.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2019)

Cruise strikes me as someone who has avoided booze, ciggies and junk food for a long time. Kilmer, not so much.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 23, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks awesome  I'm all in for this.




Aw man that looks MEGA


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> ...while quoting pewdiepie



Had to look this guy up. I am still none the wiser.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I like it because it looks old school action/drama. I'm not a fan of most action movies nowadays with superheroes, daft plots and overly CGI'd effects. This looks - at least from the trailer - refreshingly free of all that with real military hardware and stunts.


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2019)

I don’t think Cruise flew for real (solo, at least) in the original films did he? Looks like he does fly them for real in this one. Which wouldn’t surprise me as there’s little he won’t learn to do for one of his films, instead of being sensible and letting a stunt double or professional do it instead


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> I don’t think Cruise flew for real (solo, at least) in the original films did he? Looks like he does fly them for real in this one. Which wouldn’t surprise me as there’s little he won’t learn to do for one of his films, instead of being sensible and letting a stunt double or professional do it instead



There is absolutely no way a civvie would be allowed to fly a USN jet unless they are one of the manufacturer's test pilots with thousands of hours of miljet experience. TC also couldn't stand to lose the inch of height if he had to bang out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Tom Cruise Required Top Gun: Maverick Cast to Be Able to Fly in Fighter Jets

He seems to suggest he (and other cast members) flew the planes, but I can't believe he didn't have someone else in there too.


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Had to look this guy up. I am still none the wiser.



Famous youtuber, in fact the highest number of subscribers at the moment (97 million, video views total 22 billion). Became controversial for using the N word on a live stream, also various anti-semitic 'jokes'. Drifted into the alt-right spectrum... And, well... The gunman at the Christchurch mosque shooting suggested subscribing to him just before murdering a lot of people.


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Tom Cruise Required Top Gun: Maverick Cast to Be Able to Fly in Fighter Jets
> 
> He seems to suggest he (and other cast members) flew the planes, but I can't believe he didn't have someone else in there too.


DownwardDog and our other pilots would know for sure, but surely there must be such thing as a 2-seater trainer F18... Perhaps they were two-seaters and they cgi’d the other guy out afterwards?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 23, 2019)

F/A-18F is two seat, significantly fewer exist than the single seat E, but there are plenty.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah, he'll be a back-seat passenger.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 23, 2019)

Also, from the trailer:

 

That's an F-14, original TG style. But the only current operator of these is...?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> DownwardDog and our other pilots would know for sure, but surely there must be such thing as a 2-seater trainer F18... Perhaps they were two-seaters and they cgi’d the other guy out afterwards?



The FRS F/A-18Fs are twin sticks while the fleet F/A-18Fs have the rear cockpit configured for a WSO.

There were never any twin stick F-14s so the first time a pilot flew that they were really flying it.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 24, 2019)

War/American hero films always had an enemy of the day to point their guns at (Rambo's holiday in Afghanistan didn't age well) but who will they use as the enemy this time?
"Enemies" of the US are changing every second week, Iran, Afghanistan, China, mobile phone manufactures, left wing women in Congress - Who are they going to shoot at?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 24, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Also, from the trailer:
> 
> View attachment 178431
> 
> That's an F-14, original TG style. But the only current operator of these is...?



An Iranian is going to play the hero???


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2019)

Cid said:


> Famous youtuber, in fact the highest number of subscribers at the moment (97 million, video views total 22 billion). Became controversial for using the N word on a live stream, also various anti-semitic 'jokes'. Drifted into the alt-right spectrum... And, well... The gunman at the Christchurch mosque shooting suggested subscribing to him just before murdering a lot of people.



Ugh


----------



## T & P (Jul 24, 2019)

I am pleasantly surprised they’ve resisted the temptation to have Cruise flying the F-35 or F-22 in the film, rather than the more ‘mundane’ F-18.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 24, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> An Iranian is going to play the hero???



Obviously after iraq Maverick converted to Islam and as the forces of the great satan begin the invasion Maverick takes the last operational f14  devestates the american invasion finally out of missiles and ammo he plunges the f14 into the heart of the american carrier he last words being
Allah Akbar!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2019)

likesfish said:


> Obviously after iraq Maverick converted to Islam and as the forces of the great satan begin the invasion Maverick takes the last operational f14  devestates the american invasion finally out of missiles and ammo he plunges the f14 into the heart of the american carrier he last words being
> Allah Akbar!



Meh



krtek a houby said:


> I'd like it to be really subversive. Maverick feels hard done by and disillusioned over the years and has gravitated towards alt right militia types and decides to fly a suicide mission smack bang into his old base. Val Kilmer reluctantly has to take him out with some snappy dialogue. RATM reform to cover _Dangerzone_, of course.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 24, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> An Iranian is going to play the hero???


Its flying so no.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2019)

Wonder if he does his own flying?  Bet he does after that helicopter thing.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Wonder if he does his own flying?  Bet he does after that helicopter thing.



. It takes years to learn to fly a fast jet the yanks might put him in the front seat with an instructor in the back so he can hurtle round the sky a bit


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2019)

so what is the plot? trailer tells me nothing. and where is kilmer? never seen the original. don't care for this, either.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Also, from the trailer:
> 
> View attachment 178431
> 
> That's an F-14, original TG style. But the only current operator of these is...?


According to wiki it's Iran


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> so what is the plot? trailer tells me nothing. and where is kilmer? never seen the original. don't care for this, either.


Ace veteran who never stopped with their juvenile behaviour faces his greatest challenge yet... to train a new batch of hotshots to face the newest, baddest enemy ever seen!!!

/My prediction


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2019)

the eyerianians?


----------



## gosub (Jul 29, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Also, from the trailer:
> 
> View attachment 178431
> 
> That's an F-14, original TG style. But the only current operator of these is...?



If he's going down that route....I had posters of the F20 Tigershark on my bedroom wall as a kid.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 16, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck Yeah



Fify


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 16, 2019)

Is that the Mach Loop in Wales just after 30s?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Detroit City (Dec 19, 2019)

I've never been a Tom Cruise fan so I probably won't see the new Top Gun movie (I have yet to see the first one)


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2022)

Initial critical reviews are overwhelmingly positive. I’m starting to get very excited about this 











						Top Gun: Maverick is as thrilling as blockbusters get – review
					

Top Gun 2 review




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 28, 2022)

Just saw this. Awesome film.

The amount of referencing and nods to the original is off the scale but it doesn’t spoil it. The opening sequence with updated fighter jets roaring accross the cinema speakers and _that_ tune bought tears of nostalgia to my eyes.


----------



## felixthecat (May 28, 2022)

I saw it today too. Occasionally veered close to being mawkish but never quite over the line. Loved it😎


----------



## Ming (May 29, 2022)

I’m looking forward to this so much. Definitely seeing it at the IMAX,


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2022)

I saw a trailer at the cinema the other week and really fancy it even though I can’t stand Tom Cruise now. 

I think I might go alone, maybe Thursday on the way home from camping.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2022)

Still don't know about this. Is it all bro stuff ?


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Still don't know about this. Is it all bro stuff ?



Did you see the original?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Did you see the original?



When it was released, yep. And some years later when it became all ironic and shit.


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> When it was released, yep. And some years later when it became all ironic and shit.



I expect the sequel tries to straddle that line.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> I expect the sequel tries to straddle that line.



Yeah. Mean, it wasn't the worst Anthony Edwards film in that era (prize goes to Gotcha! for that)... it kind of felt ridiculous at the time, very earnest and gung ho and fantastical. Probably end up watching the sequel eventually.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2022)

Saw it last night on IMAX. 

Awesome. From little details like using the same font for the opening credits as the original, through to the jaw dropping aerial sequences, it was just brilliant.


----------



## Aladdin (May 29, 2022)

Not a huge fan of Tom Cruise from 95 on.
But..I did like the Top Gun...for the music and characters and giant scenery. 

I'd love to see this new film on the big screen.
Will get it on dvd..


----------



## paul mckenna (May 29, 2022)

Poi E said:


> Cruise strikes me as someone who has avoided booze, ciggies and junk food for a long time. Kilmer, not so much.


He looks great and all, and genuinely does seem illogically youthful but it's clearly down to TRT


----------



## Aladdin (May 29, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> He looks great and all, and genuinely does seem illogically youthful but it's clearly down to TRT



What is TRT ?


----------



## paul mckenna (May 29, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> What is TRT ?


Testosterone Replacement Therapy. Steroids but via a doctor


----------



## Aladdin (May 29, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy. Steroids but via a doctor



I thought maybe it was hair dye and makeup.

He is what? 59? That's not that old...
People who work hard physically..can stay very fit into their 70s.


----------



## Cid (May 29, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I thought maybe it was hair dye and makeup.
> 
> He is what? 59? That's not that old...
> People who work hard physically..can stay very fit into their 70s.



Also guessing he doesn't drink etc.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2022)

It was fantastic! Loved every minute! I had happy tears at one part - won’t spoil it if you haven’t seen it but if you have then you’ll probably know the scene I mean. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 31, 2022)

Really surprised not only at the number of people who have seen this, but who are saying they enjoyed it.  I remember seeing the original on VHS and not rating it at all.  I certainly didn’t watch it more than once.  Nothing would make me want to see a sequel.

Still, if you enjoy it fair play. It’s a funny old world.


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Really surprised not only at the number of people who have seen this, but who are saying they enjoyed it.  I remember seeing the original on VHS and not rating it at all.  I certainly didn’t watch it more than once.  Nothing would make me want to see a sequel.
> 
> Still, if you enjoy it fair play. It’s a funny old world.


What an original film might have been like does not necessarily condition what a subsequent sequel will be alike- far more so when there’s a three decade gap in between. 

If just about every single critic is raving about this film, including those who would most definitely frown upon a cheesy clichéd outdated macho film like the first one was, that ought to be enough to give this the benefit of the doubt. Far more so when revues from punters are equally positive.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 31, 2022)

T & P said:


> What an original film might have been like does not necessarily condition what a subsequent sequel will be alike- far more so when there’s a three decade gap in between.
> 
> If just about every single critic is raving about this film, including those who would most definitely frown upon a cheesy clichéd outdated macho film like the first one was, that ought to be enough to give this the benefit of the doubt. Far more so when revues from punters are equally positive.


Yeah, I’m not falling for that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2022)

i saw half of it via an online place but will be going to the big screen latee this week . Do they ever actually tell us who the enemy is ? so far, it just seem to be very non specific on who they are actually scrapping with


----------



## scifisam (May 31, 2022)

We went to the cinema to watch it, and enjoyed it very much. Totally predictable, but it did the right predictable things, if that makes sense.

The pacing is really good - doesn't feel as long as it actually is.

I liked that his love interest was age-appropriate. Their love scene was the least sexy love scene in the entire world - they didn't actually even kiss, you just saw a dark-haired man lean over her about to kiss her, and then boom, next morning she was wearing a nightie and he was topless.



not-bono-ever said:


> i saw half of it via an online place but will be going to the big screen latee this week . Do they ever actually tell us who the enemy is ? so far, it just seem to be very non specific on who they are actually scrapping with



Nope, it's a totally vague "rogue state." You don't even see any of their faces or hear any names used.

You don't go into this sort of movie expecting anything approaching reality.


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nope, it's a totally vague "rogue state." You don't even see any of their faces or hear any names used.


Woke Hollywood gone mad


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Really surprised not only at the number of people who have seen this, but who are saying they enjoyed it.  I remember seeing the original on VHS and not rating it at all.  I certainly didn’t watch it more than once.  Nothing would make me want to see a sequel.
> 
> Still, if you enjoy it fair play. It’s a funny old world.



I was seeing another thing at my local flix and even though they mostly book over tinternet, we had a whole bunch of people who couldn’t fit into the Top Gun auditorium traipse into our screen as a second choice.

I also saw the original Top Gun on VHS and enjoyed it a lot.  I was very young.

Still, I don’t regret my choice in seeing what I saw in the adjoining theatre (which starred Michelle Yeoh, if you need a clue).


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Just seen it in IMAX. Knew I’d love the flying but thought the rest of film would be crap- just like the original.

Loved the flying which was amazing. Surprisingly the rest of the film wasn’t actually that bad. (Ignore ing both the complete bollocks of the premise and the good old US of A carrying out an act of undeclared war on a sovereign nation obvs.)。 Lots of references to the original without being too knowing, including a good old (homoerotic?) breach ball game.  A couple of places where they deliver an actual emotional response too, unexpectedly. 

I actually liked it a lot. If you have any interest in stuff that goes zoom deffo see it. But then if you do you’ll be going to see it anyway.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2022)

The fact it has virtually no (if any) CGI is a massive deal for me. It makes all the boring comic book hero films look cheap by comparison.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> i saw half of it via an online place but will be going to the big screen latee this week . Do they ever actually tell us who the enemy is ? so far, it just seem to be very non specific on who they are actually scrapping with



Funny enough the roundels on the enemy AC are never completely clear. I think it’s an Iran with a bit more money and located in Scandinavia’s fjord country…


(though it could be Tatooine. Mav could certainly bulls eye a whomp rat and they aren’t much bigger than two meters- a vital skill…)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2022)

In the first film, they never explicitly said it was the commies either but the red stars on the flight controls of MIG jets and the pilot helmets was a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

I am downloading it as we speak.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am downloading it as we speak.


Now, I hate cinemas. Strange places full of people. I hadn’t been in one for something like 18 years.

But trust me, you _need_ to see this in one. It just won’t work on a small screen.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am downloading it as we speak.


Noooo. It will be rubish. See it on a big screen.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Noooo. It will be rubish. See it on a big screen.


I'll probably do both. I don't mind paying to see a decent movie.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> The fact it has virtually no (if any) CGI is a massive deal for me. It makes all the boring comic book hero films look cheap by comparison.


Say what you will about Cruise’s nutjob personal life, he’s a ridiculously committed actor when it comes to practical effects in his films. In one of the more recent Mission Impossible films, he actually broke a free diving record to film a scene in one shot in which he spends 2+ minutes underwater trying to break into the villains’ lair. Trained hard for many months to do it. Fucking insane.


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

A380 said:


> Just seen it in IMAX. Knew I’d love the flying but thought the rest of film would be crap- just like the original.
> 
> Loved the flying which was amazing. Surprisingly the rest of the film wasn’t actually that bad. (Ignore ing both the complete bollocks of the premise and the good old US of A carrying out an act of undeclared war on a sovereign nation obvs.)。 Lots of references to the original without being too knowing, including a good old (homoerotic?) breach ball game.  A couple of places where they deliver an actual emotional response too, unexpectedly.
> 
> I actually liked it a lot. If you have any interest in stuff that goes zoom deffo see it. But then if you do you’ll be going to see it anyway.


I’m seeing it this weekend. The reviews and people I know who’ve seen it are saying it’s better than the original. It’s good cheese and I’m looking forward to seeing it more than any movie in ages. It’s amazing he’s 60 years old this year and can still pull it off.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 2, 2022)

Saw it yesterday, it was great fun.


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2022)

Presume it will come here; never watched the first one as didn't sound like my sort of thing but then I seemed to have missed about ninety percent of contemporary cultural touchstones somehow without deliberately avoiding that many. May give this a go.


----------



## aqua (Jun 2, 2022)

Late to this one but fuck that was brilliant 🤣 I love fast jets, I don't care how technically accurate it is tbh, nearly too fucking twee a couple of times but never really stepped over the line, I laughed, I definitely welled up at least once (couldn't even tell you why now either!) and came out remembering how much I loved top gun the first time.
The bloke from madmen was really distracting though, because he lives in madmen to me. But that's the only grumble.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

aqua said:


> Late to this one but fuck that was brilliant 🤣 I love fast jets, I don't care how technically accurate it is tbh, nearly too fucking twee a couple of times but never really stepped over the line, I laughed, I definitely welled up at least once (couldn't even tell you why now either!) and came out remembering how much I loved top gun the first time.
> The bloke from madmen was really distracting though, because he lives in madmen to me. But that's the only grumble.



I mis-clicked in the threads menu and got nearly half-way through that before I twigged that you weren't talking about the Queen's Red Arrows display.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2022)

I just hate Tom Cruise ..

He has riders in his talk show contracts that no one is to ask him about Scientology (at least that is what I heard) 

So he can act, he is an extrovert, he isn't a fast jet hero pilot, he is an actor, he isn't a secret agent, he is an actor, I think some fans get confused between these extremes, Tom Cruise is an actor. Just like kids who say to each other lets play acting, that is what he does. Play acting.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I just hate Tom Cruise ..
> 
> He has riders in his talk show contracts that no one is to ask him about Scientology (at least that is what I heard)
> 
> So he can act, he is an extrovert, he isn't a fast jet hero pilot, he is an actor, he isn't a secret agent, he is an actor, I think some fans get confused between these extremes, Tom Cruise is an actor. Just like kids who say to each other lets play acting, that is what he does. Play acting.


Hes not a very good actor (very limited range) but turns out hes good at stunts


----------



## scifisam (Jun 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I just hate Tom Cruise ..
> 
> He has riders in his talk show contracts that no one is to ask him about Scientology (at least that is what I heard)
> 
> So he can act, he is an extrovert, he isn't a fast jet hero pilot, he is an actor, he isn't a secret agent, he is an actor, I think some fans get confused between these extremes, Tom Cruise is an actor. Just like kids who say to each other lets play acting, that is what he does. Play acting.



Nobody thinks Tom Cruise is actually a secret agent or jet pilot.

Some actors have a limited range but what they can do within that range is very good - range isn't really the most important thing, really. Also, TBH, when he was younger he did show that he did have range. I wouldn't call myself a fan exactly, mainly because of his personal life and scientology, but - with the exception of Jack Reacher - he's usually a sign that it's going to be a good movie.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nobody thinks Tom Cruise is actually a secret agent or jet pilot.



Just putting in a quick tag for easy retrieval in the "urban quotes of the year" thread.

#2022


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 2, 2022)

In a warm up to going to the cinema tomorrow we are watching the original tonight 


Watching with a room of 20 somethings with no previous top gun experience is illuminating 

Their winces are audible and ooohs and oooofs as it trundles through its 80’s scenes 

I’m sat in the dark chuckling all over the place off my mittens


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I just hate Tom Cruise ..
> 
> He has riders in his talk show contracts that no one is to ask him about Scientology (at least that is what I heard)
> 
> So he can act, he is an extrovert, he isn't a fast jet hero pilot, he is an actor, he isn't a secret agent, he is an actor, I think some fans get confused between these extremes, Tom Cruise is an actor. Just like kids who say to each other lets play acting, that is what he does. Play acting.


Nobody is watching this film for the acting


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 2, 2022)

I might watch it jut it will never be as good as Risky Business


----------



## scifisam (Jun 2, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nobody is watching this film for the acting



Although it does require a particular style of toned-down acting that some "better" actors would probably find hard to deal with.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nobody is watching this film for the acting



That’s like saying no one watched Harry Potter films for the sound design.  You can still bugger a film up by neglecting an important element.

Cruise is perfect for this kind of film.


----------



## A380 (Jun 2, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Although it does require a particular style of toned-down acting that some "better" actors would probably find hard to deal with.


I'd love to see Mark Rylance as Maverick.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

Love to see James Garner as Maverick


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2022)

A380 said:


> I'd love to see Mark Rylance as Maverick.



Richard Ayoade as Goose and Matt Berry as Iceman.


----------



## A380 (Jun 3, 2022)

"We are sending you to Yeovilton."

"We are going to make you slightly better. Subject to the limited budget for flying hours, obviously."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok saw it tonight. It’s well formulaic. You know what will happen ultimately. It’s fun filler and a nice bit of PR for the US Navy.still don’t know who the non specific foe was tho


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 3, 2022)

<CLANG! > The penny's finally dropped about Top Fuzz


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> <CLANG! > The penny's finally dropped about Top Fuzz



Don't you mean this?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 3, 2022)

I do mean the Top Fuzz film, as in, the lead is the "top" fuzz, a really really good copper - I really am that far behind


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 3, 2022)

Do you mean Hot Fuzz?

Not heard of Top Fuzz


----------



## izz (Jun 3, 2022)

fen_boy said:


> Do you mean Hot Fuzz?
> 
> Not heard of Top Fuzz


Yes he does. He's getting on a bit, but then we both are 😀


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2022)

izz said:


> Yes he does. He's getting on a bit, but then we both are 😀


can you speak up a bit, i cant hear you? Is Top Fuzz on with that nice young man Jeremy Clarkson?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

ska invita said:


> can you speak up a bit, i cant hear you? Is Top Fuzz on with that nice young man Jeremy Clarkson?



That's the music show, surely


----------



## souljacker (Jun 3, 2022)

Watched it today and took the kids, half expecting them to think it was rubbish but they loved it too. Great fun, very exciting in parts and a good reboot of the previous story.

Total confusion about the female lead though. I assumed it was Kelly McGillis' character but due to KM having given up acting and not actually looking that hot any more (not that that should make a difference), they'd just replaced her with Jennifer Connoly. But apparently not. I actually have no idea who JCs character was supposed to be in respect of the first movie.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Watched it today and took the kids, half expecting them to think it was rubbish but they loved it too. Great fun, very exciting in parts and a good reboot of the previous story.
> 
> Total confusion about the female lead though. I assumed it was Kelly McGillis' character but due to KM having given up acting and not actually looking that hot any more (not that that should make a difference), they'd just replaced her with Jennifer Connoly. But apparently not. I actually have no idea who JCs character was supposed to be in respect of the first movie.


"Hot"


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 3, 2022)

ska invita said:


> can you speak up a bit, i cant hear you? Is Top Fuzz on with that nice young man Jeremy Clarkson?


He said it’s a quarter past five, dear.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 4, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> "Hot"


as in the hollywood ideal for Tom Cruise's leading lady.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 4, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Watched it today and took the kids, half expecting them to think it was rubbish but they loved it too. Great fun, very exciting in parts and a good reboot of the previous story.
> 
> Total confusion about the female lead though. I assumed it was Kelly McGillis' character but due to KM having given up acting and not actually looking that hot any more (not that that should make a difference), they'd just replaced her with Jennifer Connoly. But apparently not. I actually have no idea who JCs character was supposed to be in respect of the first movie.



Nah, she was just a new character that he'd dated in the many years in between.

At least, although she is younger than Cruise, it's only 9 years, so she's pretty much age-appropriate.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2022)

souljacker said:


> as in the hollywood ideal for Tom Cruise's leading lady.



Hollywood still has a distance to go


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2022)

Fighter pilots don't do well with long-term relationships anyhow.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2022)

Was looking at some clips of Tom Cruise in Magnolia ..seek and destroy...he's good in that .... A bit too good in fact 😉 film is probably more relevant now than ever what with alt right etc stuff. They should reboot that!


----------



## souljacker (Jun 4, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nah, she was just a new character that he'd dated in the many years in between.


They didn't really explain that though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2022)

souljacker said:


> They didn't really explain that though.


Again, I don’t think anyone really cares that much about the plot


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 4, 2022)

souljacker said:


> They didn't really explain that though.


Her name is Penny Benjamin, which references back to the original Top Gun.

Stinger says that Maverick has been disciplined for "_a history of high-speed passes over five air control towers and one admiral's daughter!_" Goose then whispers "_Penny Benjamin_" to Maverick.

Later Goose's wife, Carole says to Maverick: _"He told me all about the time you went ballistic with Penny Benjamin."_


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Really surprised not only at the number of people who have seen this, but who are saying they enjoyed it.  I remember seeing the original on VHS and not rating it at all.  I certainly didn’t watch it more than once.  Nothing would make me want to see a sequel.


Same here, its never interested me at all and has always struck me as really naff. And apparently its really just a military recruitment film - 









						Top Gun: Maverick Is Another Military Recruitment Video Disguised as a Movie
					

The hotly anticipated sequel to Top Gun, the 1986 movie that made Tom Cruise a star, is raking in cash, great reviews, and even Oscar buzz. Don’t be fooled — it’s the same glorified military recruitment video that the original was.




					jacobin.com


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 5, 2022)

I bloody loved it. It is such a good action film. 

Anyway; boyfriend and I watched Hot Shots last night (not sure whether anyone has mentioned this already) and we now think that whoever wrote the script for Mav wrote it based on Hot Shots.


----------



## Looby (Jun 5, 2022)

Saw it today and loved it. We even splashed out on the ridiculously expensive reclining seats. 

There are plenty of plot holes (particularly around ages) but who cares. 👍
Tried to watch the original last night but I was tired and fell asleep.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 7, 2022)

Going to see it in the cinema this evening.


----------



## Graymalkin (Jun 9, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Same here, its never interested me at all and has always struck me as really naff. And apparently its really just a military recruitment film -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife and I like to watch it along with Con Air and Armageddon as part of our "Jerry Bruckheimer"-a-thon movie nights.  It's an entirely ironic exercise in enjoying jingoistic movies for their absurdity.  Our Roland Emmerich-a-thon (ID4, Day after tomorrow, 2012) is still quite absurd though less jingoistic, and our Paul Veerhoven-a-thon (Total Recall, Robocop, Starship Troopers) is just awesome in its OTTness.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Her name is Penny Benjamin, which references back to the original Top Gun.
> 
> Stinger says that Maverick has been disciplined for "_a history of high-speed passes over five air control towers and one admiral's daughter!_" Goose then whispers "_Penny Benjamin_" to Maverick.
> 
> Later Goose's wife, Carole says to Maverick: _"He told me all about the time you went ballistic with Penny Benjamin."_


Top trivia! I salute you.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> ... And apparently its really just a military recruitment film -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh really? None of the rest of us noticed. There we were, thinking that the US Department of Defence gave access to a film crew and probably millions of dollars of flying hours to a film production company out of the goodness of their hearts. What a good job you are around to enlighten us with your perceptive and incisive analysis.

In other news, you know that bloke that lives in the Vatican, Pope Francis? well, I've just worked out that apparently he is a member of the Catholic church!?!


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2022)

The sarcasm is strong with this one

edit: actually checked the quote and realised I'd initially got it wrong . . . and knowing what Trekkies are like


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> That's the music show, surely



That's Top of the Fuzz with that lovely Timmy Saville - he does a lot for charity doncha no!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 9, 2022)

It was good.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> That's Top of the Fuzz with that lovely Timmy Saville - he does a lot for charity doncha no!


Use the Force Harry, said Gandalf as the Cybermen invaded.


----------



## stdP (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm someone who never saw the original Top Gun - somehow avoided it in the 90s, by which point I'd seen so many parodies of it I felt like purposefully watching it would be pointless, and I've just never happened upon it by accident either. I don't really felt like I missed anything.

...yet my partner wanted to see this'n' so I dutifully traipsed along to join them. It's almost comically predictable and the character stereotypes are cut completely from a _My First Hollywood Screenplay_ kids half-term activity book before being slathered in some gung-ho militarism relish.

But this was my perception of the film and its predecessor before I went to see it anyway. As a dumb action film it's pretty much flawless - a token negligee of a plot draped over the sexy silhouette of some truly excellent, white-knuckle flying scenes*. Yes, it benefits hugely from being seen in the cinema I think. Just turn off your brain and munch your damned popcorn, you elitist snobs.

* I still thought the flying scenes in _Dunkirk_ were better though, I think because they weren't so frenetically edited.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> k. Just turn off your brain and munch your damned popcorn, you elitist snobs.


For me its not elitism i just really hate the military too much to do this. 

Less offensive i've seen all the mission impossibles and switched brain off as is required, though those films have taken the impossible bit from the title way too literally... The original TV MIs had some tension, there's nothing at stake in the new ones, just too unrealistic


----------



## Gromit (Jun 14, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Nah, she was just a new character that he'd dated in the many years in between.
> 
> At least, although she is younger than Cruise, it's only 9 years, so she's pretty much age-appropriate.


If he was 23 in Top Gun and Penny was 9 years junior (assuming it wasn’t a year earlier they “went ballistic”) it still seems pretty age inappropriate to me that he groomed a 14 yr old.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 14, 2022)

Once you accept a certain amount of nonsense the film ticks all the boxes. 

Just enough schmaltz, plenty of wheee with a bit of bad boy / heart of gold. 

I can imagine the script team was four times the sizes of a formula 1 team. It’s has that feel.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2022)

Apparently the film is popular with the anti-woke crowd, for some reason. Watched the original last night, after many years.

Enjoyable to a certain extent. Although, Maverick comes across as on occasion as somewhat creepy, (following Charlie into the ladies) and unable to take criticism (from Charlie). Also, despite his antagonism towards Iceman, the only person he physically lays a hand on in anger is Sundown, the only black pilot.

That said, am interested in seeing it next week. See what all the hype is about. Guessing that the success partly lies in some audiences unhappy with beloved characters like Obi Wan and Luke having been portrayed as traumatized and doubting their duties/beliefs... 

A possible prequel comes to mind, where we see Duke and Viper in '65 and find out more about Duke's heroic demise. Surely someone involved with the reboot has pitched the idea...


----------



## scifisam (Jun 14, 2022)

Gromit said:


> If he was 23 in Top Gun and Penny was 9 years junior (assuming it wasn’t a year earlier they “went ballistic”) it still seems pretty age inappropriate to me that he groomed a 14 yr old.



That's the age difference between the actors, not the characters. Presumably she was supposed to be at least 18.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> Gosh really? None of the rest of us noticed. There we were, thinking that the US Department of Defence gave access to a film crew and probably millions of dollars of flying hours to a film production company out of the goodness of their hearts. What a good job you are around to enlighten us with your perceptive and incisive analysis.
> 
> In other news, you know that bloke that lives in the Vatican, Pope Francis? well, I've just worked out that apparently he is a member of the Catholic church!?!


Knobhead


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Knobhead



Gosh five days to come back with that. Truly a latter  day Oscar Wilde…


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> Gosh five days to come back with that. Truly a latter  day Oscar Wilde…


Only just seen it. Some of us have got stuff to do with our lives bellend.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Only just seen it. Some of us have got stuff to do with our lives bellend.


‘Knobhead’ and ‘bellend’ . Top gun!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> ‘Knobhead’ and ‘bellend’ . Top gun!



Great new call signs


----------



## A380 (Jun 15, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Great new call signs


Yep, look great painted on  one’s helmet…


----------



## bcuster (Jul 28, 2022)

Released 40 years ago today:


----------



## electroplated (Aug 16, 2022)

Very watchable copy now available on the usual sites!


----------



## gosub (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2022)

Finally watched. Bloody excellent


----------



## bcuster (Aug 28, 2022)

This is on prime now


----------



## izz (Aug 29, 2022)

Tried, really tried, to watch it yesterday. Lasted 16.5 minutes and to be honest had had more than enough when they played the soft cock rock track that was (I'm told) in the original film.  Not for me. Other opinions are available 😊


----------



## Reno (Aug 30, 2022)

Better than the original but that's not saying much, because the original is horrible. The biggest improvement is that Kenny Loggins' Danger Zone only plays over the titles and not over every action scene, probably the worst song ever written for a film.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 30, 2022)

Watched it the other day, wasnt overly impressed. First half seemed like a retread of the original and the rest all a bit 'Go USA!' which I suppose was all it was ever intended to be.

The flight scenes were good though.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> The flight scenes were good though.



Will anyone watch this for anything else?


----------



## nagapie (Sep 1, 2022)

Reno said:


> Better than the original but that's not saying much, because the original is horrible. The biggest improvement is that Kenny Loggins' Danger Zone only plays over the titles and not over every action scene, probably the worst song ever written for a film.


I showed my 12 year old the original because we were looking for something to watch at the cinema and someone had told me their sons of the same age had really enjoyed the new one. He made me turn it off half way (proud) because it held no interest for him. But during that time he had asked why Danger Zone was being played repetitively. 
I read him your review, which he loved.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 4, 2022)

Well

Flight stuff - jolly good
Non Flight stuff - awful

Watched it at home, in two sittings, after purchasing it on prime - not my best purchase it must be said


----------



## 8ball (Dec 27, 2022)

Just watched it this evening.
Watched Top Gun two nights ago (not for the first time, but the first time my folks had seen it).

The "enemy" and the specified mission are so abstract that the element of politics that even the original had has fallen away.

The flight stuff looks absolutely phenomenal.

Bloody good bit of fun.

As good as "Everything Everywhere"?  No.

But a solid number 2 in the films I've seen this year.


----------

